# Setting the pressure - Need some advice please



## Stitch-Up (Mar 17, 2014)

My second post and a second question!

I have a small piece of machinery that requires an air supply of between 4 & 5 BAR. The machine has an input pressure regulator with gauge so I can dial in the 4 to 5 BAR.

Should I set my air compressor a Bambi to 5 BAR or higher?

This is the Bambi I have:


Thanks for any help.

John


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I would set it higher and let the regulator supply the 4-5 bar.


----------



## Stitch-Up (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, I have done that but wasn't overly confident I'd done the right thing


----------

